# Looking to buy some sexy nighties for Hubby - FOR A REALLY TALL GIRL



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey all...hoping to find some assistance out here...I want to dress up for hubs for valentines day in a sexy nightie or something....but here is my problem....I'm not fat, just simply way to large for anything @ Victoria Secret....

Some details... I am a little over 6 feet tall (175lbs) , have a 36" inseam, wear size 10 shoes, mens gloves, etc. I am not fat, but just large. I wear a 36C cup, but I have trouble with things being long enough....shirts become 1/2 shirts on me...womens tall stuff is usually still too short....most one pc things give me a massive wedgie because I am VERY long in the legs, waist and arms....

I have been told to look @ some tranny sites to find things that will work, lol...but I really don't even know where to begin...

Everything @ Victoria's secret either gives me a big wedgie or is just too short and looks funny on me...

Any tall ladies that can help a sista out?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Actually, while you're not overweight, some of the 'bigger' girl lingerie might work in your favor as far as baby dolls go. Instead of having to cover a larger torso, they'd come down further? 

I have similar issues due to large breasts that literally don't fit in a lot of the cute stuff so I have to be creative. 

Another thought is to see about getting some stuff made by a local tailor/seamstress?


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> Actually, while you're not overweight, some of the 'bigger' girl lingerie might work in your favor as far as baby dolls go. Instead of having to cover a larger torso, they'd come down further?
> 
> I have similar issues due to large breasts that literally don't fit in a lot of the cute stuff so I have to be creative.
> 
> Another thought is to see about getting some stuff made by a local tailor/seamstress?


I have a few babydolls...they are OK, but a little too short..I was looking for something really fitting...without the wedgie effect.... I have a very "hourglass" shape and the bigger girl stuff usually doesn't have that shape 

It took me years (and a decent paying job) to even get professional outfits that fit me properly. I have used a tailor, but would be too bashful to ask him to do this


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

A good tailor/seamstress would be perfect if you have one you're already working with. I'd LOVE to have some things custom made.

Have you tried corsets at all? These would still look sexy even if they came up a bit shorter with a sexy little panty or g string. Fredricks has some really beautiful ones.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> A good tailor/seamstress would be perfect if you have one you're already working with. I'd LOVE to have some things custom made.
> 
> Have you tried corsets at all? These would still look sexy even if they came up a bit shorter with a sexy little panty or g string. Fredricks has some really beautiful ones.


Corsets with adjustable straps on top would work...I will check out Fredericks online. MANY years ago I tried one, but the bottom part actually came up to my belly button, lol...

I hear from many women that they wish they were as tall as me...really NO FUN when it comes to being fashionable, lol.. Your help is much appreciated. :smthumbup:


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL - I do wish I were taller! It's hard to be on the extreme side of height or any other proportion. 

Another idea is if you can have the straps or hems extended (again a custom tailor job) on some of the other garments you find. Wish you luck!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Tall Size Lingerie&#124Plus Size Tall Lingerie&#124Tall Hosiery&#124Tall Bustiers-Got Height.com

Tallwomen.org - Clothes for tall women (International)

Perhaps one of the online merchants here might have something you like.


----------

